# طائرة Blackbird ( الطائر الأسود )



## محمد زرقة (4 فبراير 2007)

* طائرة Blackbird ​
طولها = 107.4 قدم
عرضها = 55.6 قدم
ارتفاعها = 18.5 قدم
وزنها عند الإقلاع = 140,000 lbs
وزن الوقود = 210,000 lbs
أقصى سرعة = 3.5 Mach (2,500 mph)
أقصى ارتفاع = 100,000 قدم


----------------------

كان نائب رئيس ''Skunk Works'' . بدأ مشرع هذه الطائرة في فبراير 1963 .. وقد تم بناء هذه الطائرة على ان تكون استكشاف استراتيجي.. وكانت أول رحلة لها في ديسمبر22/ 1964 ..

----------------------
سرعتها أسرع من الصوت بثلاث مرات.. وتستطيع أيضا أن تطير أعلى من 100,000 قدم..فهي تختلف عن الصواريخ التجريبية والتي تستطيع أن تسير بسرعة 3 Mach وتطير من نيويورك إلى لوس انجلوس في أقل من ساعة وعلى خزان واحد من الوقود..حيث تستطيع الـ Blackbird) SR-71) أن تمسح أكثر من 100,000 ميل مربع (square miles) من سطح الأرض في ساعة واحده وبارتفاع 80,000 قدم.. ولقد ضربت الرقم القياسي في سرعة تعادل 2,193.167mph وأقصى ارتفاع 85,068.997 قدم...

-----------------------

إطار الطائرة كان مصنوعا من الـ Titanium والمكتسب من الـ USSR ضمن الـ Cold War (الحرب الباردة) استخدم Lockheed كل المظاهر الممكنة لتجنب حكومة السوفيت من معرفة استخدامات الـ Titanium. ولقد تم طلاء الطائرة باللون الأزرق الداكن (قريب باللون الأسود) حيث انه يبعثر الحرارة ولكي تكون مخفيا في السماء..
----------------------

- في عام 1971 قطعت مسافة 38624 كلم في طيران مستمر, استغرقت الرحلة 10 ساعات ونص .
- في عام 1974 تمكنت احد نماذجها من قطع المسافة بين نيويورك ولندن... يعني مسافة 8986 كلم في ساعة و 56 دقيقة .
- في نهاية سنة 1974 من قطع المسافة بين لندن و لوس انجلوس و البالغة 14535 كلم في 3 ساعات و 40 دقيقة... وبحساب فرق التوقيت بين المدينتين فالطائرة وصلت الى لوس انجلوس قبل 4 ساعات من وقت انطلاقها حسب التوقيت المحلي .

----------------------


نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي





نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصورة بالمقاس الحقيقي

*​*
*​*
*​


----------

